# Technosonic Sa201



## dribble (Jun 8, 2002)

Hi there,

Just seen this Freeview box on the Comet web page:

http://www.comet.co.uk/comet/html/cache/172_286532.html

Struck me as a ideal second box to use with the TiVo, due to it's size. I've looked at the TiVo setup, and see that there doesn't appear to be any IR codes for it 

Has anyone ever used this box, and if so are there any comments? Is it good/bad? How would you get TiVo to support a box like this ?

Thanks

David.


----------

